# Calling all IK'ers! Paddle length questions.



## WhatWouldJesusBoat (Feb 26, 2011)

I have been paddling a Tomcat Tandem in Class IV without gear with a 194cm Werner Powerhouse with no issues. I plan on doing two fully loaded multi-days this summer/fall on the Middle Fork Salmon. I have been told that a longer paddle is more advantageous but don't want to buy without advice on ideal length. I am 5'11" and plan on a heavy boat. 

I ask this because I have a Powerhouse with a broken shaft (blades are pristine) that I can send in to get a new, longer shaft installed. 

To the IK'ers: What is your paddle length vs. personal height, and should I creep up in the 210cm+ Club? Let me know your paddle lengths! In this case, Size matters to me! 

Thanks!


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I like short oars and short paddles. I've done better with a 194 and I think the short paddle has saved me shoulder injuries over the years. (1500 or so miles in duckies) I'm pretty large too, I haven't ever felt like the shorter paddle has been a hinderance. IK's aren't very fast, and I am a 300 lb guy, so I really try and read the water and use currents to my advantage. I feel like I am doing a good job at a big rapid if I have taken the least amount of strokes to go where I wanted to go. If I really need to dig in, I'd rather take more easier strokes than have the extra leverage on my upper body. That said, a lighter person could pack an IK full of gear and still be pushing less weight than I do on a day trip, so take my experience for what it's worth. My normal sized IK paddling wife has always had a 194 also.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Paddle length depends on a lot of things. Your body's trunk length, arm length etc. Size of your IK's tubes and how high your seat is off the water (some IK's have inflatable seats) etc. My thoughts are paddle shaft length mainly depends on how high off the water you set along with sleeve length of your arms and paddle stroke style.

Blade area may well be a consideration. Some like small blades for less stress on shoulders but faster stroke stroke rate needed for power. Coming from a kayak creeking back ground, I like larger blades than the average IK paddle blade I see in the market.

Bottom line, borrow paddles and test till you find one that fits you, your boat and style. Use the so called recommended lengths as a starting point but that is all they are.

Good advice from Learch !


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

*paddle length*

I am about the height of the OP, and I also have a single tomcat. When I got this I initially had a 194 cm paddle wich I found too short as I had to constantly lean forwards to get enough paddle into the water and this was tireing. I modified it to 208 cms but still was not happy. I then got a cheap 220 cm paddle and am much happier using it. When and if this breaks for any reason I will get a good quality 220 paddle. I feel a 230 cm is about the max you would need on a Tomcat.


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

JIMM said:


> I then got a cheap 220 cm paddle and am much happier using it. When and if this breaks for any reason I will get a good quality 220 paddle.


+1 I moved from 200cm slowly up to 220, and I think 220 is about perfect for most situations. 230 feels big to me.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm using a 220 cm in my Tomcat. Bought used with a 230 cm thrown in. Used both and the 230 holds up the shed wall. Used the 220 with my SE and it seemed about right. I'm 5'10". Seems most paddles for IK's tend to run around the 220 cm range. Can't imagine a much shorter paddle would work well but honestly haven't tried it.


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

I also have another smaller IK thats about 32-33 inches wide, and I use the 208 cms paddle I mentioned in my above post for this especially if I am surfing a lot. I do find the 220cm paddle a little awkward for this.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

pretty much always rolling with my old school blue and white werner single piece 220cm

I don't like anything longer, even with an outfitter II.

I don't like anything shorter than 200 for a single Ik, and always use my 220 for double IK

6'0", 205 lbs of meat


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

I think I use a 200 cm Powerhouse in my old Lynx 1. I am 6'. It makes me lean forward a little, but I like that position for whitewater. I do hit the side tube from time to time, but only at the end of a long day of paddling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

InflatableSteve said:


> I think I use a 200 cm Powerhouse in my old Lynx 1. I am 6'. It makes me lean forward a little, but I like that position for whitewater. I do hit the side tube from time to time, but only at the end of a long day of paddling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


same here! small ik small paddle. big ik bigger paddle.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

I have always used 220s in my IKs.

The tube width in the IK has always dictated the longer length to me.

If you wind up buying one online, be sure that you get the right blade shape. At 220 you are getting into a large number of low angle blades (longer, skinnier blades) that are great for sea kayaking, but terrible for whitewater.

Have a great trip.


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

My wife and I have done a lot of self support trips on JPW Pack cats, essentially the same as duckies. She prefers a lighter, slightly smaller blade 220, I prefer a larger blade 210. I used a 194 on the Escalante once and was happy I had it for dealing with vegetation and tight quarters, but I didn't have the power and my knuckles got sore from bumping the tubes. It is worth it to us to spend a little more to get a light, stiff paddle with curved blades if you are going to spend days in the boat. Long, high quality, light, stiff shafts paired with river kayak blades are a little difficult to find and expensive. She has a Bending Branches paddle and I have an older Werner. I just got a carbon AquaBound paddle, shorter for my pack raft, that I think would be great and is available in 2 and 4 piece versions with a lot of size options, great customer service, and reasonable price


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

Walmart has introduced a 220 cm paddle just recently in store with a light composite shaft, not the usual aluminum one, and with fairly large curved blades. I know we dont usually shop for ww at Walmart, but for $ 59 this seems a good deal if you want to try out this length without investing a fortune and then keeping it as a spare if you like it.


----------



## iSki (Oct 11, 2005)

*shorter paddle*

+1 for shorter paddle

I have a hardshell background and like the shorter paddle. I think you can make quicker strokes and you can be faster side to side with it.

Agree with other posters that you need to try a bunch of different lengths and get dialed in on what you like.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

They used to always give you 220 orc230 with ducky rental or purchase packages....went shorter and shorter over the years ...down to 198 apx...194 seems pretty short...shorter lighter paddle equal faster strokes for play or more technical maneuvering ...been going bigger now for powering through stuff and easier bracing..l like about a 210-215 with beefy power face ...205 is a nice compromise...tall old fat guy 6'4" 275


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

I am also coming from a hardshell kayak background, and have a number of 197cm AT ergonomic shaft paddles. I have always used those for IK'ing, they work great; nothing else has the huge blades that my old AT ATX FLEXI paddle has (748cm2). I've paddled quite a bit of big water class 3 and 3+ (ie: rather challenging for a 2person IK) the past few years in a two person IK with my gf. Best IK2 we could rent in Boise or UT was an Aire Lynx, loved it. 
I re-read the orginal post and as you mention "no issues" so far with a 194cm paddle, I don't think paddle length is a huge issue for you. I checked the Werner Powerhouse website; their size guide suggests 197cm for your height for whitewater, and 200cm for "whitewater crossover". They don't specify for IKs, but I think 197 to 200cm would be in the ideal range, considering your focus is whitewater, not touring. Like others mentioned, demo or borrow a bunch if possible, since its mostly personal preference. 
Have you tried bent shafts? I assume you're using a straight shaft Powerhouse. I picked up a 200cm AT2 flexi, for IK as well as hardshell paddling; that is longest in that bent shaft model that AT makes. I see the bent shaft Werner Powerhouse goes up to 203cm; and the straight shaft goes all the way to 230cm, wow. BTW I am 6'2", 215lb, +4" ape index (wingspan minus height). I prefer the softer flex (easy on elbows), bent shaft (easy on wrists), and huge blades (still plenty of power) of that old AT ATX FLEXI paddle. Most of my paddles are the standard 30 degree feather; a Superlight has 15 degree feather which is also excellent. The Superlight is great for very long days.


----------



## WhatWouldJesusBoat (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, everybody!

I guess my main concern was having multiday cargo in the boat and being able to swing the loaded tandem IK around quickly using a longer paddle. I think that I will purchase a 210-220cm cheapie and see if this is what I want eventually for my unused Werner blades in the future. Worst case scenario is that I use it for the lake, I guess.


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello again! I already gave my 2 cents that whitewater paddle lengths (197-200cm) with large blades have tons of power, but I'll assume for now that you want a longer paddle. 
When you mention a "cheapie" 210-220cm paddle, my immediate reaction is "that is a waste of time and money" . It will be heavier, poorly made, prone to breaking, etc. The only real upside is if there was a swim and lost paddle, then its a less costly loss. 
Anyway, what I wanted to make sure you are aware of, is that Werner makes very nice long touring paddles that are adjustable in length, as well as feather angle. Here is one with 721 cm2 blades, that is like a Powerhouse blade on a touring shaft. 
Paddle Details | Werner Paddles
Length is adjustable from 200cm to 260cm in 5cm increments. Feather is highly adjustable also, infinitely so, in practical terms from 0 degrees to 60 degrees (60 degrees is a commonly used touring angle, for headwinds. BTW, for whitewater I would experiment with 12 degrees up to 30 degrees, right hand control). So this would let you play with the length AND feather and see what you prefer; it is also unlikely to break, and has a great warranty. This is the "premium" model, there is also a lighter carbon model. 
"The Corryvreckan is our largest premium High Angle blade, designed for those who want powerful strokes in all directions...."
If (anyone) is still considering a "cheapie", ask about the warranty, get it in writing, and check the weight of the paddle and make sure its something you will want to use. 
Cheers!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Former hard shell creek boater now in IK's due to spine injury.

I tried several of the (the brands I see advertised the most) so called popular IK paddles. None of them worked for me, primarily I think the blade design at least for me does not give me the power needed to get my IK's moving.

The Werner Corryvreckan was recommended to me by a long time sea kayaker bud.

Werner Corryvreckan paddles are not cheap but for me worth the money because finally I found a IK paddle that gives me the power strokes I want in a IK.


----------



## gilamonster (Feb 2, 2017)

Yep, you should be paddling with a 210-215 cm paddle, unless it's a super tight creek or bony with steep gradient; you won't believe the difference. I'm just shy of 6'2" and I paddle with either 225 cm on my Zoik or Tomcat and 230 cm on my Outfitter or Hyside.


----------



## Blarneystoner (Mar 23, 2016)

*Accent (Cannon) Rage*

Accent Rage in 200-220 is a great choice. I use a 210, paddling an NRS Outlaw. Pretty big blade. 'Round $100. Nice IK paddle that you won't totally freak out about losing.


----------



## gilamonster (Feb 2, 2017)

Blade shape or surface area is critical too. Inexpensive, but decent go with NRS PTT or for best value, buy an Accent Rage paddle through BoatPeople, or even better - have Accent build you a custom length Rogue paddle.


----------



## bob larrabee (Apr 4, 2007)

you should just use a regular single blade paddle and let the river do the work. I know this is not the advice you were looking for, and at first may seem hard but in the end life for you will be easier. You can take multiple paddles with you that are the same size and if you forget one on the beach, no big deal. The cost about $30.00 so no big woop. You can do what you want to do with a nice J stroke, some confidence, and a cheap paddle. Learn to use the river and not rely on an over powered paddle. unless it's just flat water then get a big one.


----------



## Patrick Lynch (Nov 20, 2014)

We have a Tributary Tomcat Tandem, and my wife and daughters use the 220 cm PTT NRS paddles (one piece). All my friends advised on the one piece. It's been a great setup for them on the Main and Lower Salmon on many trips. The Tandem is wider than the solo, so the extra length is welcome. Enjoy the Middle Fork! We put in on the 21st of July. Cheers.


----------

